# -네 (할머니네)



## Ilhem_roori

Hello everyone!

While I was talking with my korean friend she told me this sentence: 할머니네왔다 나는!! 
I couldn't understand what it means because the 네 has kind of confused me! I asked for the meaning and she told me that it means i went to my grandmother's house. And this was all I got as an explaination.

I wish you could give me more explaination about how we use the word 네, and what does it mean exactely.

Thank you in advance : )


----------



## alohaoe

The explanation is correct.
Isn't it the same in English? English speakers say, "I went to my aunt's." and _aunt's_ means aunt's residence/house.
You may assume 할머니네 = 할머니네 집. 집 is left out.


----------



## Kross

According to the Daum dictionary, when ~네 acting as 접미사 follows the name of a relative or a person, the phrase refers to his/her house or whole family members. 

For example:
언니네 
형님네
동생네
이모네
순이네

(source: http://dic.daum.net/word/view.do?wordid=kkw000050288&q=네&page=1 )


----------



## Ilhem_roori

alohaoe said:


> The explanation is correct.
> Isn't it the same in English? English speakers say, "I went to my aunt's." and _aunt's_ means aunt's residence/house.
> You may assume 할머니네 = 할머니네 집. 집 is left out.





Kross said:


> According to the Daum dictionary, when ~네 acting as 접미사 follows the name of a relative or a person, the phrase refers to his/her house or whole family members.
> 
> For example:
> 언니네
> 형님네
> 동생네
> 이모네
> 순이네
> 
> (source: http://dic.daum.net/word/view.do?wordid=kkw000050288&q=네&page=1 )


I see  Thank you very much!


----------

